# "This generation" and Destruction of Jerusalem



## Spinningplates2 (May 26, 2009)

For years I put off studying Dr. Ken Gentry and the view that all the talk of the 70a.d. being so important. A few years ago I read his arguements and then went to a conference and now I am totally on board. I realize that not everyone agree with Dr. Gentry. 

If you do not believe that Christ was speaking of the current generation when he said that some of the disciples would still be alive when He returned, how do you explain the long delay.


----------



## CNJ (May 26, 2009)

Dr. Gentry's newest book is the third edition of He Shall Have Dominion. Currently I am leaning to that early date of Revelation and Parial Preterism/Postmil. 

See Millennial Dreams


----------



## Peairtach (May 26, 2009)

Marcelllus Kik's "Eschatology of Victory" is VG on this. He takes the position that Matthew 24:36 starts on the subject of the Visible Second Advent at the end of the world. Does Gentry hold to this or is he even more radicallly preterist?


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 26, 2009)

Here is a great great link to a short book called The Destruction of Jerusalem by George Peter Holford. Thanks to Todd Pedler who gave me the name of the book to look up. The Destruction of Jerusalem - George Peter Holford, 1805AD

-----Added 5/26/2009 at 06:19:11 EST-----



Richard Tallach said:


> Marcelllus Kik's "Eschatology of Victory" is VG on this. He takes the position that Matthew 24:36 starts on the subject of the Visible Second Advent at the end of the world. Does Gentry hold to this or is he even more radicallly preterist?



I have never been able to finish Kik's, "Escatology of Victory" even though I tried at least five times it seemed to dry for me. I know that Dr. Gentry is not a full preterist because every PCA session (rightly) considers that position to be in error. I am unaware that the cut off for being a radical is Matt. 24:35. I always thought the radicals were the people who said EVERY prophesy was fulfilled, like Don Preston.


----------



## Peairtach (May 27, 2009)

*Quote from Spinningplates 2*
_I am unaware that the cut off for being a radical is Matt. 24:35. I always thought the radicals were the people who said EVERY prophesy was fulfilled, like Don Preston._

Thanks for that. I just meant more radical than Kik. I know Gentry is orthodox, even so I sometimes think even the orthodox preterists take things too far. In ''Four Views on Revelation" Gentry takes Babylon to be Jerusalem and puts everything up to Revelation 19 in the first century.

Did Christ through the agencies of the Church, the Word, His Providence and by His Spirit defeat _all_ His enemies in the first century? Certainly not. 

I believe that preterists Gentry and Bahnsen have good insights but that they should be tempered by a more historicist, less radically preterist approach exemplified by James Madison MacDonald (recommended by Charles Hodge) and by Patrick Fairbairn among others.


----------

